# Need prayer!



## MelliPaige

My best friend has tried to have a baby for years, after a lot of tears and prayers a baby may be coming into her life! 
My cousin had a baby boy and the state took him away...she has no where to place him and we are trying to get ahold of her to see if she will let my best friend have him!
We are trying to get ahold of her but she is very upset and isn't answering her phone

Chances are good that she will get him, but only if she hasn't already found a family...so we could use the prayers!


----------



## sophxx

Good luck to your friend. X


----------



## Aimee4311

Wow, good luck to your friend! Any update yet?


----------



## MelliPaige

Yea..the mother let him go into foster care instead of with my friend..we're all a little broken hearted, I hope he's with a nice family!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Keeping you in my prayers! x


----------

